# Holiday Drops - Match three puzzle game



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Greetings Kboarders!

I would like to introduce our new Match three puzzle game!
Holiday Drops - Match three puzzle game

Holiday Drops - Match three puzzle begins as a simple 
match three board game and gradually increases
difficulties as obstacles are added and level 
objectives becomes more challenging.

• Holiday themed match three puzzle game.
• 300 levels over 5 difficulty modes including relaxed no timer special.
• Multiple objectives,challenges and obstacles
• 15 Dazzling power up combinations!
• Each level presents you with unique Objectives and Challenges.
• Obstacles mixed with unique level board shapes will keep you swiping and matching for more!
• Create powerful chained power up cascades to level up!

But wait! There's more... Earn 30 Amazon coins when you buy this app! 
Special limited launch promotion for early bird purchase. (Very limited quantity promotion)


View in Amazon App Store





































View in Amazon App Store


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Is this the Midnight Appsmith in person? 

I love your word games! The quotes are great, but the cryptogram is the best. Word Push can be tough, but I'm up to Level 81. I'll make it through yet.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes Gertie,
That is our Midnight Appsmith.

Picked up Holiday drops.


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is this the Midnight Appsmith in person?
> 
> I love your word games! The quotes are great, but the cryptogram is the best. Word Push can be tough, but I'm up to Level 81. I'll make it through yet.


Hi Gartie,

Yes, this is the midnight appsmith, Glad to meet you! I got that slogan because my day job occupies my day,
and it's only at night up to dusk sometimes that I'm able to tinker on game ideas and convert them to codes then 
apps 

Thank you for loving the word games, the first published word game is word push, yes it's tough but it's fun!

-Bullbitz


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Yes Gertie,
> That is our Midnight Appsmith.
> 
> Picked up Holiday drops.


Thank you cinisajoy!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

bullbitz said:


> Thank you cinisajoy!


You are welcome here too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Midnight Appsmith,

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your apps here on KBoards.com, but we ask that you follow some same basic rules: you may have one thread about your app and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the app will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br][br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome,. Midnight Appsmith!
> 
> Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your apps here on KBoards.com, but we ask that you follow some same basic rules: you may have one thread about your app and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the app will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br][br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


Got it Betsy, and thank you for the Welcome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll look forward to more games from you. Yours are among the few I play over and over.


----------

